# Florida Keys - LARGE Bareboat Cat Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Am desparately trying to locate a large catamaran for bareboat charter in Keys. I've got a crew of 11 pax and just keep coming up short. Have chartered FP Bahia 46' 2x in Virgin Islands. THAT boat would be ideal if I could find one anywhere Miami or south.

Closest I've been able to find is Voyage 440, but only has berths for 10.

Looking for late June 2009.

Grateful for any help.


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bring a foam mat and sleep one on the main saloon floor or on the settee and you can make the Voyage 440 work. It also has full queen sized berths in the doubles so if you have smaller children going you can easily put 3 in one cabin.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

We have a 40' Island Spirit and it is only rated for 8 passengers. I guess you can put more people aboard if safety isn't a concern.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Try Sarasota Sailing Charters Sarasota Catamaran Charter Charters Sarasota Florida Catamaran Sailboat Sailing


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*Nice boat!*

It's a beautiful boat but still only has berths for 8. The Jaguar 36 and Fountaine Pajot 40 have 6 berths to fit 10.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

Aah--I thought you were looking for a day sail or sunset cruise. 

For day charters the boat is inspected for 20 passengers.

For overnight I believe the boat is allowed up to 6 passengers (I would call the Captain and ask)


----------



## seasafe2011 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking for a fast cat for the florida keys.. for 4 person, I am a lic master and would like to bareboat .. needed for 4-7 days april 20 onwards... Thank you . william


----------



## okieflyer (Jan 8, 2010)

Try Fun in the Sun Charters out of Ft. Lauderdale. Several cats available up to 46 ft.


----------

